# Expected Merit Of Gov. Medical And Dental Colleges In 2015



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys, what are you expectations about the merit of gov sector med colleges this year? From what I've heard, it's going down because there were a few questions that were out of course, but I myself found MCAT rather easy (not that easy, but it wasn't as hard as everyone made it sound). About the same number of students got 60% and above score this year as 2014 and 2013, so the competition is pretty much the same, hence merit COULD go down, but since the test itself was easier than last time, I'm thinking that it might rise. What are your thoughts about it?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Once again I have to say merit will definitely be down this year. Look at the marks of toppers. Last year 3rd position holder had 1070 marks while this year marks are 1059! Moreover, roznama dunya, one of the most reputed news sources of Pakistan says that expected last merit for public sector medical colleges (Mbbs+dental) will be above 84.10%.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Test was no easier this time! I solved last 3 year papers the night before the test and can say u confidently that it was the most unexpected and difficult test in UHS history. How can you just solve questions in phy and chem whose values are in points and powers of ten. Moreover, why UHS can be so cruel by giving 3 out of syllabus words. You can't image how sad I was when even after cramming those 695 words I was able to give answer to only 7 words. Yet I have managed to get 963 and I am hoping for the best!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

good for you I got 704, I solved the past papers with ease but there was something about this test that was not quite right....


----------



## dcmd (Aug 28, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Once again I have to say merit will definitely be down this year. Look at the marks of toppers. Last year 3rd position holder had 1070 marks while this year marks are 1059! Moreover, roznama dunya, one of the most reputed news sources of Pakistan says that expected last merit for public sector medical colleges (Mbbs+dental) will be above 84.10%.


Any link to where Dunya has said it ?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

dcmd said:


> Bhatti1 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again I have to say merit will definitely be down this year. Look at the marks of toppers. Last year 3rd position holder had 1070 marks while this year marks are 1059! Moreover, roznama dunya, one of the most reputed news sources of Pakistan says that expected last merit for public sector medical colleges (Mbbs+dental) will be above 84.10%.
> ...


Check roznama dunya Islamabad e-papar of date 5-august-2015


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys here it is!


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I hope that it goes down because that'd increase my chances of getting into a good medical college(GMC!). I myself found the test rather easy, maybe because KIPS full length papers were harder :/ 3 out of syllabus vocab sucked, yeah, but I only got one of them wrong (Pedagogy or sth like that)


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Perhaps the merit will remain same this time or drop a few points , only a FEW . Btw i also did find the test not that Difficult. Ended up to a mere 940 due to attempting 4 mcqs wrong in misjudging the sequence ,Hope I get into RMC I.A


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> Hey guys, what are you expectations about the merit of gov sector med colleges this year? From what I've heard, it's going down because there were a few questions that were out of course, but I myself found MCAT rather easy (not that easy, but it wasn't as hard as everyone made it sound). About the same number of students got 60% and above score this year as 2014 and 2013, so the competition is pretty much the same, hence merit COULD go down, but since the test itself was easier than last time, I'm thinking that it might rise. What are your thoughts about it?


I better mention....as u have said that same number of students got above 60% this year as last year did but look at the total ...its 46000 something this year .....and last year total number of students was 43000 almost!

- - - Updated - - -



Khizer Azeem said:


> Well, I hope that it goes down because that'd increase my chances of getting into a good medical college(GMC!). I myself found the test rather easy, maybe because KIPS full length papers were harder :/ 3 out of syllabus vocab sucked, yeah, but I only got one of them wrong (Pedagogy or sth like that)


I found it easy too and was expecting God score but negative marking made it worse......what's or score BTW ?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Natelie said:


> I better mention....as u have said that same number of students got above 60% this year as last year did but look at the total ...its 46000 something this year .....and last year total number of students was 43000 almost!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I found it easy too and was expecting God score but negative marking made it worse......what's or score BTW ?


Yeah, those stats mean that people scored less this year. That's a good new, I guess  I scored 956. Choked some physics questions due to lack of time


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

My aggregate comes out to be 87.6 , 993 matric ,974 fsc 940 mcat , Last year Rmc closing merit was 86.4 so i hope the merit doesnt rise drastically :thumbsup: Fingers crossed &#55357;&#56908;&#55356;&#57339;

- - - Updated - - -

What're your marks in fsc , matric ????


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

842 metric and 922 fsc  Hate Pakistan's ratta based fsc and metric system >.<


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

True that , Lets hope that the merit decreases this time as 2014 I.A :thumbsup:


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow, are those stats accurate? 'Cuz that'd mean merit going down a 100% !!! I wish I had gotten better score in fsc/metric    Would've gotten in AIMC maybe. Oh well.


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes they are !!!! Choice of the college doesnt matter since all are affiliated with UHS and u are gonna get a UHS certified degree in the end unless someone is in kemu so thing that matters is to be in the merit list which u'll be I.A.:thumbsup:


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

True that. Hopefully I'll make it to some medical college. My aggregate is like 85.0008, though ;_;


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Haseeb is in for sure!nd khizar u r on the border line like me.....hope for the best!


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah the anxiety of being in the borderline is literally eating me alive ~_~ I wish they'd just announce the merit lists already.

Edit: I read somewhere on this forum that Sheikh Zaid (both lhr and rahim yar khan) as well as DG khan med college have been "unrecognized" by UHS. To what extent is that true? Cuz that'd affect the merit adversely


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> Yeah the anxiety of being in the borderline is literally eating me alive ~_~ I wish they'd just announce the merit lists already.
> 
> Edit: I read somewhere on this forum that Sheikh Zaid (both lhr and rahim yar khan) as well as DG khan med college have been "unrecognized" by UHS. To what extent is that true? Cuz that'd affect the merit adversely


Only temporarily closed but the Lahore one was there in the list of colleges with foreign seats :?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> True that , Lets hope that the merit decreases this time as 2014 I.A


Thanks for sharing this valuable info Haseeb! By the way are u a repeater or federal board student because fsc result has not arrived for Punjab students.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

The merit will definitely rise because admissions in several colleges have been banned for this year..


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

baby doll said:


> The merit will definitely rise because admissions in several colleges have been banned for this year..


highly illogical with respect to other perspectives.....may be the lower scores shall compensate it and it might remain the same but its not rising anyway!


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Np  , I'm from Federal Board , Gave MCAT for the first time this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

baby doll said:


> The merit will definitely rise because admissions in several colleges have been banned for this year..


There is no need to worry about such trifles. DGKhan is still unrecognized by pm&DC yet it has been giving admissions for 3 years. Government will never allow these colleges to stop admissions! Moreover PM&DC has been dissolved and new committee will be formed soon. Its a troublesome time for pm&dc it self!


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> baby doll said:
> 
> 
> > The merit will definitely rise because admissions in several colleges have been banned for this year..
> ...


Hey Natalie! What's your exact aggregate?


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

The "So Called " 2 banned colleges account for only about 150 seats , Moreover UHS hasn't issued any notification regarding these colleges uptill now ,Hence these are all Rumours 

Edit : Contrary to what pmdc list says . Admission in SAHIWAL Medical college was open for session2014-2015


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> The "So Called " 2 banned colleges account for only about 150 seats , Moreover UHS hasn't issued any notification regarding these colleges uptill now ,Hence these are all Rumours


Thanks again Haseeb for your valuable and informative posts!


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

150 seats will still affect the merit by like .3% so it makes things iffy for the people who are at the edge (like me at 85.0%). Gotta hope for the best :x


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Hey Natalie! What's your exact aggregate?


Waiting for fsc result!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

On what date will the FSC result be released?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

12 sept

- - - Updated - - -



Khizer Azeem said:


> 150 seats will still affect the merit by like .3% so it makes things iffy for the people who are at the edge (like me at 85.0%). Gotta hope for the best :x


Yeah right


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bhatti1 said:


> Hey guys here it is!


Thanks

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Yes they are !!!! Choice of the college doesnt matter since all are affiliated with UHS and u are gonna get a UHS certified degree in the end unless someone is in kemu so thing that matters is to be in the merit list which u'll be I.A.:thumbsup:


What was your UHS aggregate?


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Disprin ??:!: LoL , 87.6


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Disprin ??:!: LoL , 87.6


Lol yes, I am the same disprin, the one that you take when you have headache. :cool!:
Haseeb bro Congratulations then, :thumbsup: you would definitely get into RMC Insha'Allah. Was this your first attempt on MCAT?


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

I hope so I.A , Yes I gave Mcat for the first time this year 

Whats your aggregate btw ??


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> I hope so I.A , Yes I gave Mcat for the first time this year
> Whats your aggregate btw ??


80.2%  I screwed up the physics portion totally.:?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys Punjab board results have been announced and my aggregate is 85.82%. What are my chance in Khawaja Safdar Medical college, Sialkot?


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Considering the overall result of Mcat this year and previous years merit lists , you will definitely make it :thumbsup:


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Considering the overall result of Mcat this year and previous years merit lists , you will definitely make it


Thanks again! If God wants then I will surely get there! (Ameen)


----------



## HaseebWaseem (Jun 19, 2015)

Unexpected closing merits :?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Totally expected......


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope it falls a little more. I'm an A level student with 89.549% aggregate. Is KE really wayy better than aimc?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

HaseebWaseem said:


> Unexpected closing merits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another nice post. Its hope that we all need at this time and nothing else!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I hope it falls a little more. I'm an A level student with 89.549% aggregate. Is KE really wayy better than aimc?


AIMC is better from every perspective and especially the fact that uhs degree is better than that of KEMU(they give there own degree now) and the campus and all


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Isn't KEMU's degree supposed to be better since it is a university as compared to other colleges?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Is 85.00086>85.01? It's probably a stupid question but I'm just wondering :/


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Khizer Azeem said:


> Is 85.00086>85.01? It's probably a stupid question but I'm just wondering :/


85.01>85.00086

It's not a stupid question.


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Welp, that means I'm at the edge ;_; Gotta hope for the best :$


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> Welp, that means I'm at the edge ;_; Gotta hope for the best :$


applying for foreign seats?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

Nah, open merit. My aggregate is 85.008


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> Welp, that means I'm at the edge ;_; Gotta hope for the best :$


Best of luck!!!


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

hey everyone, my aggregate is 85.3 :/
the anxiety of being on the borderline is really eating me alive. even if i do get in somewhere it wont be in lahore and i dont even know how ill survive in a hostel. why do they have to polong everything.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

pill said:


> hey everyone, my aggregate is 85.3 :/
> the anxiety of being on the borderline is really eating me alive. even if i do get in somewhere it wont be in lahore and i dont even know how ill survive in a hostel. why do they have to polong everything.


Hope for the best! You will definitely get in a good and public sector medical college I.A. When it comes to hostels, those of government (everywhere including lahore) are in awful condition so I suggest u to arrange a private one at an affordable price. But you should give the previous one a chance too!


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

i wanted in lahore because i live in lahore 
anyway, thanks for boosting me up. and what did you mean by previous? didnt get that..


----------

